# Any of you have a Roomba and a voltmeter handy?



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I could use a favor. Wifey said that the Roomba battery died, so before just busting out the Amex, I figured that I would do some diagnostics.

My first reaction was "yay! here is as good excuse to build a new Li Ion battery out of parts from Deal Extreme, and bump it up to 2800 (or more( Ma!"
But first, I want to figure out what is going on.

The charger that plugs into the wall is giving out (close enough) to the correct 22.5v 









BUT the Homing/charging dock is giving out a severely low value, and I am not sure why. Curious if this is correct! 









Additionally, the battery gave a read of a whole different value:









So, I am thinking something is hinky.


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

The battery has 12 cells. That's 14.4V charged. Do you have anything like a hobby charger like Imax B6 ?
I used it to check Roomba batteries in charge/discharge.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

All-Battery.com: Total Power Solution for Every Battery Need has relatively cost-effective replacement battery packs for the Roombas. Ours is still amazingly on the original battery pack. We bought it three years ago and it is run once a week. Expecting to get a call from the fire department some day when one of the cells has a rapid discharge incident while we're at work.


----------



## nioko (Nov 29, 2011)

You can't replace the NiXx cells without replacing the charging circuit and providing a low voltage cut off, another thing to consider is discharge rate, I don't know how many amps a roomba pulls. I suggest some serious reading about li-ion technology first.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Why do you assume that (we) wouldn't know that?


----------



## nioko (Nov 29, 2011)

Because of your initial post.


----------



## Hartenton (Jun 19, 2018)

I had constantly viewed as automated vacuums to intrigue toys only on https://bestvacuum.reviews/cordless-vacuum/ until the point that two or three companions got them and had great encounters. So we got one as a Christmas present to the two of us. We have a solitary level 3 room home of around 2600 sq ft. We additionally have around half one end to the other cover and half tile floors with mats and five felines. Feline hair has been a steady issue. We cut off the two visitor rooms and the visitor shower just to keep the felines and their hair out of those rooms that didn't get much utilize. Whatever is left of the house is genuinely very much loaded with furniture and an existence time of stuff.


----------



## streem26 (Apr 14, 2016)

My Roomba cleaner does not charge in the dock either. The unit will return to the dock and try to dock, however, it will not dock it keeps rotating back and forth and then goes off and stops. I then tried to charge it by plugging in the line from the charger. It does charge in this way. Since we have two of these units I tried to charge it with the other dock with the same result as before. I also tried to charge the other unit on the dock from the one that did not work and it worked fine. Therefore there is no problem with either the charger or dock the problem is with the units charging contacts. they are both clean but do not function for chaging the battery, which is brand new and has been working properly for a couple of weeks. I did take the battery from the unit that works and installed it into the unit that does not work it still did not dock or charge.


----------

